# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Enclosure of the month October 2011

## John Clare

Please vote for your favorite terrarium from our members for this month.  This poll will close in 48 hours.  Good luck to everyone!

*1: Wood Frog Enclosure, by Autumn (frogluver)*



*2: Fire-Bellied Toad Enclosure, by DirtyBird*



*3: Another Fire-Bellied Toad Enclosure, by Tony (milky85)*



*4: Red-Eyed Leaf Frog Enclosure, by Heather (heatheranne)*



*5: Yet another Fire-Bellied Toad Enclosure, by Nic (s6t6nic6l)*



*6: Clown Tree Frog Enclosure, by Mike (mdtalley22)*



*7: Wallace Flying Frog Enclosure, by Erin (erini)*



*8: Tiger-Legged Monkey Frog Enclosure, by IrishRonin*



*9: Screen Terrarium, by George (bg)*



*10: Black-Eyed and Red-Eyed Tree Frog Terrarium, by Lynn (flybyferns)*

----------


## s6t6nic6l

No 4 for me. voted. bye.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

The natural looking wood frog viv for me  :Wink:

----------


## Autumn

It's too bad you can't vote more than once....I like several  :Smile: . It was a tough decision!!!

----------


## 2oh1

number 2 for me

----------


## Lynn

I submitted- but I also wanted to vote , too !
 Clown Tree Frog Enclosure, by Mike (mdtalley22) got my vote too. 

I love that background ! Beautiful ?
How was it made, and from what material?

----------


## bshmerlie

#1-   looks like a piece of the landscape where you'd actually find frogs in nature.

----------


## BG

I like # 1 all the way. :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

Thank you all for voting....I'm honored! :Embarrassment: 

My inspiration for the terrarium design came from the forest/pond area where I captured my Wood frogs. I could sit and observe the forest floor for hours....there is so much life found there  :Smile: ! Thanks again!

----------

